# Chattahoochee Co.



## tail_slider3d (Nov 15, 2006)

I am hunting Chattahoochee county for the first time this year.  I see some sign and have seen a few deer the few times I have hunted it.  Is anyone else hunting this area?  Are you seeing signs of rut yet?  I am just now starting to find rubs and scrapes.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 17, 2006)

no wonder im not hearing that many shots...nobody else hunts down there


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 20, 2006)

I just got a new set of pictures back.  Looking through them there are some decent bucks.  A large 8 point (16" spread) and high tines.  A wide 7 point (17" spread) but really short tines.  A small 6 (13" spread) short tines.  Smaller 6 with a basket rack medium tine length.  A few spikes.  And one really nice 10 or 12 point.  He walked in right at dark and the flash didnt go off so all I have is a vauge outline.  I can count one side and see 4 super high tines and I know he has brow tines.  Unlike the rest of the deer I see a lot of mass on the rack.  Though I am seeing lots of scrapes out of all of the pictures that were took none of them have swollen necks.  I got a picture before gun season started of a super nice 8 point (18" spread) super high tines and his neck was huge.  Did they really rut that early this year.  I havent hunted it but a couple of times.  I have other land across the state.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 21, 2006)

We are now minus the wide 7 point with short tines.  They are taller than I thought.  His spread measured 16 1/2".  He weighed in at 140lbs.  This is a smaller deer for me but I paid a lot of money to get this place to myself so I figured I was going to kill something.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 21, 2006)

TS, you don't have to justify your harvests! You did good!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 21, 2006)

Figured I would add a picture.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 21, 2006)

Pretty! That's you first one from that place, right? Is it grayish, or is that just my eyes?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 22, 2006)

Well it was kinda darker.  I wouldnt say greyish but definatly not your typical deer brown.  The picture makes it look  grey.  It was cloudy and I took that picture with my phone.  And yes thats the first one I have killed off of that place.  I am headed back right now to the same stand to try my luck again.  Yahoo weather says its raining lightly right now but will clear up, I hope it does b/c I dont want to be cold and wet.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 24, 2006)

I've been out of town and off-line. Hope you had a good day the other day. That first kill off your new property is always special, someone once told me...It's similar to your very first harvest!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Dec 4, 2006)

Sure is lonely in the hooche.  I am seeing a ton of sign.  Lots of fresh rubs (not many scrapes), lots of tracks, most look like bucks chasing but.........I'm just not seeing any deer when I hunt.  I am changing it up from now to end of season.  I am going to hunt the super thick stuff in hopes to catch them moving in and out of bedding.


----------



## DLS (Dec 4, 2006)

Tail,
 I hunt chattahoochee Co. 
 I have hunted there  for many years. The rut is week 1 or 2 of november. The the body weight is well above stewart co & way above marion co. Chattahoochee Co. deer antlers  are wider & taller tinned than the sorrounding counties. You see (I hunt these countys also) 
 Nice deer For #1!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 4, 2006)

DLS,
Thanks for the information. What do you think makes the difference?

T,
Hope the change helps you out...

Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Dec 11, 2006)

I think the deer are in full swing of the 2nd rut.  You know, all of the yearlings and does that didnt take on the first go around.  I say this b/c there are scrapes everywhere, a lot more than there have been and a ton of fresh rubs.  
I hunted a scrape line on saturday morning in the blistering cold and shot a huge buck.  He was very tall and pretty wide.  Im guessing 17" spread and 12" G2's.  He ran about 75 yards and layed down.  I got down 20 min. later to head back to the truck and wait in the comfort of the heat but when I got down he jumped up and ran and ran and ran.  The trail ran cold and he stopped bleeding.  I called A.J. Niette over in Taylor county to bring in the dog.  He tracked him for a long long ways.  Good tracks just no blood.  At over a mile onto the other peoples property it was time to call it.  I hate to let one get away but I tried everything I could.  Im headed out in the morning before work to see if I can see any buzzards flying over in the direction he was headed, maybe I can find the rack??


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like it will be a nice one if you find it.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anything going on?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Dec 31, 2006)

Not much activity for me.  All of the hot sign seemed to come to a close.  I am getting deer on the cams but all of them are at night.  IMO, its a matter of late season blues mixed with not so good conditions that has them hard to come by.


----------

